# SiGe-Transistor auf 800 GHz getaktet im Labor



## Hänschen (19. Februar 2014)

Laut Silicon-germanium chip sets new speed record haben Forscher einen supergekühlten Silizium-Germanium-Transistor auf etwa 800 GHz takten und den früheren 200 GHz Rekord brechen können.

Im Bericht steht man arbeitet sich an die Terahertz-Grenze heran, sogar bei Raumtemperatur


----------



## MaxRink (19. Februar 2014)

Das ganze mit der aktuellen Core I Architektur. Ach Netbirst würde eigentlich langen. Ach, was wäre das für eine IPC.


----------



## kohelet (22. Februar 2014)

Und über 400ghz bei Raumtemperatur. Nett.


----------



## Superwip (22. Februar 2014)

Ein HBT... für Prozessoren sind solche Dinger nicht geeignet, viel zu hoher Energieverbrauch bei so hohen Frequenzen.

Interessant wäre auch was man bei der Frequenz für einen Verstärkungsfaktor schafft denn wenn der kleiner als 1 ist ist der Spaß natürlich sinnlos (wahrscheinlich ist er ein wenig größer als 1).

Wofür braucht man so etwas überhaupt? Unter anderem für Verstärker in bestimmten Richtfunk- und Radaranlagen, Werkstoffprüfung.


----------



## XE85 (22. Februar 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Ach, was wäre das für eine IPC.



Die gleiche wie bei 1Hz  - IPC ist, wie der Name schon sagt, taktunabhängig.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube eher, dass Graphen die Silizium-Chips im Desktop Markt absetzen wird...nicht das da.


----------



## Superwip (23. Februar 2014)

> Ich glaube eher, dass Graphen die Silizium-Chips im Desktop Markt absetzen wird...nicht das da.



HBTs haben de-facto keine Chance jemals in größeren integrierten Digitalschaltungen eingesetzt zu werden.

Für höhere Frequenzen sind aktuell eher HEMTs interessant, über 50GHz, vielleicht über 100GHz könnte man damit vielleicht schon kommen. Immerhin.


----------

